
Show HN: One Click Shrug Emoji Copy - davidjnelson
https://copyshrugemoji.com
======
bluetidepro
I did this years ago with [http://shrugdude.com/](http://shrugdude.com/) and
look ma, no ads.

~~~
chillidoor
I didn't even realise there were ads on it. uBlock for the win!

------
Y_Y
That's not an emoji.

Otherwise I think these are oddly a good idea. I used to make frequent use of
unicodesnowmanforyou.com to get my ️snowman emojis (I'd add one but hn does
not permit). Would hardly be able to justify the domain registration expense
though.

~~~
nothrabannosir
That is absolutely an emoji. The term predates their inclusion in Unicode.

~~~
anonfunction
I believe these text based characters are called emoticons whereas an emoji is
an image.

~~~
nothrabannosir
Well, then I was absolutely wrong.

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
hinkley
I believe you did that on purpose, good sir, so you had an excuse to shrug.

------
zatkin
I hate to break it to you, but this has already been done, and more
extensively too: [https://textfac.es](https://textfac.es)

~~~
eat_veggies
I find [http://dongerlist.com/](http://dongerlist.com/) a much better resource

~~~
earenndil
I honestly thinks that the CIA's own list
([https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_17760284.html](https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_17760284.html))
is the best one.

------
peterkshultz
Had I not set up a keyboard shortcut for this a week ago, I would've been
using your site at least a dozen times a day.

Clean and functional. Well done!

~~~
davidjnelson
Thanks! I got tired of googling it every time, and was annoyed I had to fumble
around with manual copy and paste on my iphone.

------
guiscreenshots
It's official: HN has become completely reduced to reddit

~~~
matte_black
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
ad_bait
Wow, cool advertisements. I’m glad they made an impression on me.

~~~
taneq
What advertisements? I don't see any.

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
iambateman
On both Mac and iPhone I’ve set &shrug to convert to ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

I use it all the time.

~~~
thesmok
I'm using word "dunno" for that.

------
anigbrowl
Look of Disapproval is a Chrome extension (not mine) featuring multiple
Unicode reactions, all of them disappointed.

¯\\(°_o)/¯

------
kazinator
Slight variation: we can sub "shi" for "tsu" for a different look. Also,
hiragana "ji", preceded by an extra dakuten mark:

Original: ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

s/ツ/シ/: ¯\\_(シ)_/¯

s/ツ/゛じ/: ¯\\_(゛じ)_/¯

------
keerthiko
I keep this and ascii nyan-cat at the bottom of my todo.txt file that's always
open as the first tab in a sublime window, so I get it by

cmd+tab cmd+1 cmd+f '\\_'cmd+left shift+cmd+right cmd+c

Which seems like a lot of keypresses, but being entirely keyboard and mostly
cmd, it's surprisingly muscle-memory friendly.

------
nukeop
Do you really need so many calls to external domains, including Google,
Facebook, and Twitter, just to let me copy a couple of characters? This looks
like it was built and posted here just to cheaply harvest a couple of ad
impressions.

------
nickbarnwell
For the Alfred users out there, this [1] workflow gives you this and a handful
of other kaomoji with a single chord

[1]: [https://github.com/luxflux/alfred-
workflows](https://github.com/luxflux/alfred-workflows)

------
lanius
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ brings back memories of SeleCT and Starcraft 2's early days. sup
son?

------
LennyCrop
Cool idea!

I'm not sure I could use it. The paranoid part of me will always imagine it
copying 'rm -rf /' and me accidentally pasting that into a terminal one day

~~~
matte_black
Don’t a lot of systems have built in protection against that now so that a
user is forced to confirm?

------
kennydude
[https://textfac.es](https://textfac.es) is my favourite version of this

------
valbaca
FYI: The Google keyboard for iOS automatically suggests this emoticon when you
type "Shrug" (sans quotes obvs)

------
tek-cyb-org
-\\_(">)_/\- ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
darepublic
Does one thing and does it well

~~~
davidjnelson
Thanks, glad you like it!

------
motyar
Check your twitter share link, Its not including the site url.

~~~
davidjnelson
Huh, seems fine. I get:

Copy the Shrug Emoji ‾\\_(ツ)_/‾
[https://copyshrugemoji.com/](https://copyshrugemoji.com/)

Then I tweet it to twitter and can click through fine. What OS/browser are you
on?

------
bwb
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
arthurcolle
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
AstroJetson
I really miss my APL terminal....¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

